
Get caught staring – The beating heart of being approachable - baud147258
https://www.lesspenguiny.com/articles/get-caught-staring
======
PaulHoule
I have been managing a Russian Blue cat who can be highly aggressive towards
other cats, learning a lot about cat body language, and what I've learned
parallels what is that article.

~~~
less_penguiny
My curiosity is triggered! What was the most surprising thing you noticed
about cat body language mirroring human body language?

------
ohiovr
I have learned that to make a friend I would have to make the first move
almost exclusively. To be smiled at, usually I have to smile first. That is
just my experience. (I am an introvert)

~~~
less_penguiny
I'm not sure about this at all, but I wonder if both parties feel they have to
smile first for something to happen. A social protocol, a non-verbal
handshake, carried out before moving to the verbal. Kinda like how all
partners in a remote business sometimes feel they are doing more work than
everyone else, even if they are not.

Independent of whether this "mutual sensation of making first moves" idea is
true or false, the right answer, as an actor, is to smile.

------
less_penguiny
hi baud147258 — I saw that you submitted this via Analytics and I really
appreciate it.

I'm considering rebranding a bit. If you don't mind, could I email you
privately to ask your opinion on some possible taglines?

~~~
baud147258
Sorry, I missed the comments on that submission. If you still want to contact
me, you can contact me on twitter at BaudDev.

